# Perennial Ryegrass



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello all, I live in the transition zone in Chesapeake, VA. I thought about doing a reno of my backyard, which is about 850 sq ft. Does anyone have any luck with a perennial rye lawn in southeastern Virginia or similar zone?


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

PRG will be fine in the transition zone, especially if you can water such a small lot.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

mufugginmanny said:


> Hello all, I live in the transition zone in Chesapeake, VA. I thought about doing a reno of my backyard, which is about 850 sq ft. Does anyone have any luck with a perennial rye lawn in southeastern Virginia or similar zone?


I used Grand Slam GLD in my mix and am very happy with it.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> mufugginmanny said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I live in the transition zone in Chesapeake, VA. I thought about doing a reno of my backyard, which is about 850 sq ft. Does anyone have any luck with a perennial rye lawn in southeastern Virginia or similar zone?
> ...


How would you compare the Grand Slam vs Pangea in terms of color darkness?

I might overseed with PRG this fall. Not entirely set on that


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies. I looked into the Pangea and it says it has a darker green color and blends in well with KBG. How does Grand Slam do in the summer? Where are you all located?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have Grand Slam mixed with 4 elite KBG varieties and the color is just as dark. I am in West Michigan.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> I have Grand Slam mixed with 4 elite KBG varieties and the color is just as dark. I am in West Michigan.


Sweet, I'll take a look at it. I've been looking at the Pennington as well and some blends have KBG in the mix too.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

This is Pangea GLR.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Turfguy93 That looks great! I just picked some of that up myself for my hellstrip to do a little test out there!


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

@Turfguy93 density looks fantastic! Do you remember what seed rate you used?


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Sfurunner13 12-15lbs per 1000 is I what I believe I seeded it at. Pretty Heavy


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> @Sfurunner13 12-15lbs per 1000 is I what I believe I seeded it at. Pretty Heavy


That's impressive turf! I'm certainly interested! How pure was your seed? Any other crop or noxious weed? SSS has some "other crop" listed in the analysis.

How does it handle the temp extremes? Any die off?


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+ its a monostand and I used sod quality seed. 0% weed seed or noxious seed. No die off but I'm pretty diligent with my preventive fungicides and water.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Turfguy93 said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ its a monostand and I used sod quality seed. 0% weed seed or noxious seed. No die off but I'm pretty diligent with my preventive fungicides and water.


If you mind me asking, where did you purchase it from?


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

@Turfguy93 that is beautiful. Would you recommend doing a reno during this time of year? It is still fairly cool, reaching 70s some days where I'm at. I just sprayed glyphosate all over the backyard, so I'm jumping on the process, just don't know off it is still too early


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+ i purchased it from preferred seed but that was about 3 years ago. Not sure if they still have it.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@mufugginmanny its possible this time of year but I would use tenacity. Get it through the summer and then you can hammer it with N and interseed in the fall.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Turfguy93 nice to see you back. That prg looks great.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

@g-man thanks buddy.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks Turf. Your turf looks great. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Keep it watered you should be fine. Rye grass doesn't bounce back well from dormancy from my experience.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

@mufugginmanny Wondering if you can provide an update. Always thought about using PRG for it's quick germination where there's turf damage. I'm on the peninsula


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Keep it watered and get on a fungicide routine. Expect to over seed in the fall but with rye it's simple just throw some seed down in two weeks you have a lawn.


----------

